# PDF mit FPDI



## oernilein (23. September 2006)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich wollte mit FPDI eine PDF-Vorlage (bspw. Ustva.Formular) nutzen und meine
werte mittels PHP einbinden. Aber leider verdeckt das Template meine Schrift bzw. zeigt se nicht an.

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit eine PDF-Vorlage nutzen zu können um (quasi obendrauf) seine Werte einzufügen?

Danke für einen Tipp


----------



## hikeda_ya (25. September 2006)

schon mal unter http://www.fpdf.de/ nachgeschaut


----------

